# anybody out there a diesel electrician



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I worked with a couple of former Bangor and Aroostook railroad electricians. They said it was dirty and cold work, but they were working on 50 year old equipment.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

...Take the offer. Anything with " Union" Is good!​


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

Remember railroad electricians work in a micro managed enviroment ,the chance of you getting saturday and sunday off , before your 20 th year would be a MIRACLE ,been down the this road ,probably have to work nights,maybe go on road calls when frieght locos break down,i hated railroad work....working on a locomotive, there is no variety....i dreaded coming to work?:laughing: i told them to pound sand and i found a better JOB....found a job that i love doing:thumbsup:


----------



## sparky87 (Dec 29, 2010)

They told me it was Monday thru Friday some overtime required 1st shift at 25.10 an hour. Pretty good? Transportation union and free gym membership


----------



## Foestauf (Jan 5, 2011)

I looked at some UP jobs, the pay looked awesome but I was looking more for the signal man jobs.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Look at it this way, you will be working on big mobile generators run by a 4400 hp diesel engine, a PLC control system, frequency drives to control motor speed and big drive motors. Plenty of variety to keep it interesting.


----------



## Two-headed boy (Apr 21, 2008)

If you have taken the tests and they have offered you a job it is my experience that they usually want a responce asap. I live in a railroad town and I will not work for the railroad. If you stay with them for 30 years (no layoffs, etc) you get tier 2 retirement which is very good however, most of the deisel electricians I know hate their jobs and absolutly dread going to work in the mornings. I have toured the facility (they hire us all the time when they cant do a project themselves) and I was not impressed but if you dont like working hard (workers playing cards and drinking coffee for hours on end) and you can push through the boredom you might like it, not to mention good pay and exceptional benefits.


----------



## Skipp (May 23, 2010)

sparky87 said:


> Got offered a job from union pacific railroads does anyone have any info


 Which llocation Los Angeles or West Colton?

Have you taken the Skilled Craft battery test?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I served my apprenticeship with Seaboard Coast Line RR working on GE diesel electric locomotives.
Yes, it's dirty sometimes. But by far the very best job I have ever had. The very best benefits, the very best retirement and the union representation.
Had I not been layed off in 1980, I am certain I would now be retired. When I worked there in the 1970's, the retirement was around $2000.00 a month.
I know I guy that just retired and he gets about $4000.00 a month and keeps all medical benefits as if he was still working. 
You will pay no SS. You will pay into the railroad retirement system. They take a little bit more every two weeks.

They are correct about working weekends and nights. The RR's run on a job bidding system. When a job comes open, the job is posted and everyone can apply that is qualified. The man with the most seniority that applies, gets the job.
I had no problem with that, as I figure the man with more seniority SHOULD have the first option.

During my apprenticeship I worked M-F with weekends and nights off. No layoffs allowed for indentured apprentices.
When I made mechanic (journeyman) I went right to the bottom of the seniority list. I was laid off 1 year later due to national economic issues.
However, unlike most other jobs, I got a severance package. 1 years pay with estimated OT.
Nice little check for a 25 year old. If I could have got a few hundred more hours, I would be on RR disability not US government disability. (SS). RR disability pays almost double.

It's a great job, and if you can get in, do it today. You will not be sorry. But you must work for the RR itself and not a contractor. If you will work for a contractor disregard everything I posted above. Good Luck.


----------



## BubbleHeadWireBiter (Mar 10, 2011)

Funny I found this post today..

Just got back from taking the exam, and I qualified. Now on to the hiring conference.

My only concern is this: Will my 13 years of experience qualify me as a Journeyman? I dont have a card from the DOL, but I have been working on this stuff since I was a pup.

If I DO get hired as a Journeyman, and not an apprentice, is there any Animosity between those who have to work their way through the apprenticeship vice those who dont?

Anyone have any information on the road crews? We call them "fly-aways" in the Navy, and usually its an A-team they send out to fix a ship quickly in a foreign port. Great for the Frequent flier miles!

I'm looking forward to getting the job, any tips for the interview?

Thanks

EM1/SS


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> ...Take the offer. Anything with " Union" Is good!​


 especially with something like the railroad, I bet the experiance alone is worth it...


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

BubbleHeadWireBiter said:


> Funny I found this post today..
> 
> Just got back from taking the exam, and I qualified. Now on to the hiring conference.
> 
> ...


To give you the correct answers, you need to be more specific about this job.

1) This is a union job and will you work directly for the railroad and you are *not* a contractor?
2) You are a union member and have achieved the level of journeyman or higher. You have a paid up dues receipt, and are licensed?

If you answered yes to both questions, read my post. If you answered no to either question disregard my post as it may not apply to you.

When I worked for the railroad, licensed journeyman in good standing with there respective locals were hired as journeymen, and placed on the seniority list. (mechanic) is what they call them on the railroad.
Experience means nothing unless this is non-union, and you are willing to start over again as an apprentice. If you have never worked on diesel electric locomotives you are not experienced anyway. But that may not be the case depending on your back ground.
So, yes. You could come in at top pay. Could.

I did not like guys coming in from construction sites getting top pay and I was doing some of their training as an apprentice. But it all worked out as I went into construction once I was laid off from the RR. They hired me at top pay scale. All I needed was a paid dues receipt and off to the job site I went.

Rarely are RR. maintenance men sent out to fix anything. Locomotives roll/move unlike buildings. They can remove the trouble engine and bring it back to the shop. Then we could work on it inside the big house. 

Ever notice that a train will have multiple locomotives? This is for a few reasons and one of them is in case one takes a dump. But mostly its for power. So many cars requires so many engines.


----------



## BubbleHeadWireBiter (Mar 10, 2011)

Great answers! I should have put more info in my original post. I'm retiring out of the Navy, 13 years at 6'4 on subs isn't great on the body! I've worked with diesel-electrics my whole career as well as Turbine and motor generators. The more read about the locos, it seems some are DC and some are AC. I really think the two careers will run right into each other, as everything breaks on submarines in as many ways possible. I'm good at the shut up and know your role game, and not a mouthy kid who knows it all. Of course I would like to make top pay, and hope the fact I have been in the military will help out. Suggestions and comments are very welcome.

Thanks


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

You've been offered a steady job with awesome benifets with a very safe company. Sign on. If you don't want the job I"ll take it.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> Rarely are RR. maintenance men sent out to fix anything. Locomotives roll/move unlike buildings. They can remove the trouble engine and bring it back to the shop. Then we could work on it inside the big house.
> 
> Ever notice that a train will have multiple locomotives? This is for a few reasons and one of them is in case one takes a dump. But mostly its for power. So many cars requires so many engines.


First part that is true and I do work on the RR equiment from time to time and few case I have to do the major repair on the site not at the big house which it did happend to me few time.

The second part is very true with med to hevey loads we always have at least 2 or more MU { Multi Units } on the line the last time I have the MU's took the dump due one engine lost coolant { just a plain water btw } and second unit ran out of Diesel fuel I got a call to come out to pull the stalled unit with old FM Roadmaster unit to pull them to the point where I can get water and fuel without anymore issue.

Yeah some case you may smack right into crazy hours which it will happend from time to time. but most case useally not.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

BubbleHeadWireBiter said:


> Great answers! I should have put more info in my original post. I'm retiring out of the Navy, 13 years at 6'4 on subs isn't great on the body! I've worked with diesel-electrics my whole career as well as Turbine and motor generators. The more read about the locos, it seems some are DC and some are AC. I really think the two careers will run right into each other, as everything breaks on submarines in as many ways possible. I'm good at the shut up and know your role game, and not a mouthy kid who knows it all. Of course I would like to make top pay, and hope the fact I have been in the military will help out. Suggestions and comments are very welcome.
> 
> Thanks


The RR. May accept your military time as experience. They could hire you and put you on the seniority list right out of the box.
Let us know how this goes.


----------



## famousamos1st (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi all I know this threads over 2yrs old but a few weeks ago I applied for a Apprentice Diesel Electrician position here in houston. I got invited to test which I passed today next is the hiring session im hoping! Can anyone tell me what to expect during the hiring process if I am selected.

Thanks folks


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

What railroad?


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

famousamos1st said:


> Hi all I know this threads over 2yrs old but a few weeks ago I applied for a Apprentice Diesel Electrician position here in houston. I got invited to test which I passed today next is the hiring session im hoping! Can anyone tell me what to expect during the hiring process if I am selected.
> 
> Thanks folks


Read the page before this one. It's a great opportunity


----------

